# I call it the " FUZZY BUNNY "



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 4, 2007)

ODORLESS MJ DEVICE !!!

This is a neat easy way to smoke MJ in your house or in your room  and do it undetected . I still use them from time to time , just so it doesnt stink like pot real bad in the house . OFCOURSE this only works with pipes . BASICALLY what ya do is , get yourself a toilet paper roll
( the cardboard tube in the roll of toilet paper) . Fold over the ends a little , ( so it is not so rough on your lips ) and then get some dryer sheets 
( fabric softener sheets ) i use 2- 3 and roll them up and stuff the TP roll with them . THATS IT ! when you take your hit hold it , and blow it through the tube . the cloud of smoke comes out smelling like fresh laundry . the sheets will turn a little yellow after a few uses , i sometimes rearrange them and reuse or just get new ones , they are cheap ! I have been doing this since i was a kid and never got busted smoking right in my room !!! i would use a candle to light my lighter "silently" , hold my finger over the pipe to get it to go out , and then blow the hit threw the " fuzzy bunny " . worked like a charm every time . 
Give it a try sometime will cut down on the weed smell ! here are some pics !! LOL


PEACE


----------



## droboy420 (Jun 4, 2007)

dude i did that in high school. it works great


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

OK Rolln......I'm puttin it to the test.....as i just happen to have one of those lay'n around right now.  



damn brutha!  If you blow out really slow it does help a lot.  Es Muy exilante.

kudos....


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

oh KILLER man!  i was just kick'n it on de bed and your toilet paper roll sheet smell'r (i like T.P.R.S.S. for short)was lyin there.  So i picked it up and stuck it under my sniffer...and took the biggest inhale possilbe!

and...
WHEWwwwwwwwww!

try it! and then yell, WHEWwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

I used to do that a long time ago.    How fun, brings back fond memories!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

If my friends could only see me NOW!


THANKS!  :joint: 


I'm gunna light this thing on fire like CHONG hahahahaahah (upinsmoke)


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 5, 2007)

I've always called those devices "bounty blowers" after bounty dryer sheets.  They work great anytime you don't want that delicious aroma to linger in the air.  Works for me to smoke in my bedroom at my parents house when I'm home from college, they haven't caught on yet.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys really need to have the joy of a back yard patio with a great view, where you can sit and just burn a hoober and never think twice about who might smell or see you smoking, man I love living out in the country.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha... Oh freshman year of college... We called them "spoofs".  Worked like a charm every time it was -20* with the wind chill and there was no chance of even stepping outside for a doober.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

My wife thinks your a genius




of course, she doesn't get out much though.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> My wife thinks your a genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

lol i learn something new everyday....Thanks


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

When i lived in college residence there was a strict no smoking policy...and a lot of people used spoofs to smoke pot inside.. i found they take away the smell.. but people still got busted..cause it still smells like smoke.. just not weed smoke...

What i did was cut a 4ft length of 1/2" rubber hose... and i put it out my window, shut the rest of the window... killer the bong in a single hit,.and blow the smoke out the tube.... the only thing you needed to worry about was the streamer of smoke coming off the bowl... but when tested.. it worked.. i had the RA knock on my bong.. mid inhale of the bong.. and when they came in.. they didnt smell anything... so i always used a hose to smoke daily for 8 months in rez


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 8, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> My wife thinks your a genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



THANKS ! i guess ? LOL 




PEACE


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 8, 2007)

Haha, we called em zoinkers.  If you use snuggles brand dryer sheets, the after smoke blown out smells like cotton candy!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL man i alwas thoght about that but never gave it a try well now i know it works lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------

